# Question about turning strobes off



## gunnar997 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a couple AlienBee 1600 and WhiteLightning 1600s. I'm going to be shooting high school basketball over this next season and I'm preparing to set up my lights for the ensuing season. Typically I have a 2 light setup one one each side of the court. No big deal. Very common. But I would like to do something different this time around and setup a third light on the ceiling directly above whatever end of the court my lights are on for a hair light. Permission isn't a problem but my biggest concern is the light itself. There is no catwalk so I can't get to the light to turn it on and off basically I would have to put it up at the start of the season get everything set and leave it there (until something went wrong or the season ended)
My question then is can the lights handle being on like this for such an extended amount of time without frying themselves internally or potentially catching on fire or something like that? I know they have fans and all but I figure they really only expect them to be on for a few hours or days at the most not for 2 or 3 months.
So maybe someone had tried this or has experience with how long you can leave your lights on? Any advice or experience would help. Thanks!


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.belkin.com/us/F7C029-Belkin/p/P-F7C029/

It's a wifi power switch - turn it on and off over wifi


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Gunnar.
I take it that these strobes are plug in mains powered units? If they are what about a plug in timer, I use these a lot, though for different applications like oscillating fans in my workshop so they cme on before I start work and go off after I have left without me forgetting and leaving them on all weekend! 
The type I use are available in 24hr and 7 day versions. This would of course require the matches to adhere to a strict schedule or require longer on periods to allow for schedule variations.
I would be very wary of running something like that for very extended periods of time unless I could get some manufacturer verification that they are warranted for this type of use, after all you wouldn't want to be trying to explain that the hall shouldn't have burnt down because Fred on a forum said the light should be ok!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## gunnar997 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ah great suggestions.. Didn't even think about that! That would work perfectly! Thanks!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a remote-controlled switch for the extension cord for my car; Little pendant with two buttons and the device itself has a standard plug and two receptacles. Works fine, even has a little bug light to indicate its being on.

This guy: http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/noma-indoor-outdoor-wireless-remote-0528849p.html

Jim


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 25, 2013)

Don't forget some kind of a cage to protect the light.... Take a look at the ceiling of any gymnasium and you will see balls wedged in place on the ceiling rafters..... It is kind of a sport for the kids....a light up there WILL be a target.


----------

